# Can't decide on PSU for new 3900X build, can you help?



## KaseyF (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello everyone, I hope you're well! I'm building a new system for 3D animation, modelling (animation), sculpting, digital painting, compositing and video rendering.

My specs will be...

*CPU: *AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D15
*Motherboard: *Gigabyte X570 AORUS PRO ATX (_might change it!_)
*Memory: *Corsair Vengeance LPX 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) 3200
*Storage:* 1x Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB M.2 NVME, 1x Samsung SATA SSD, 1x SATA HDD 7200RPM
*Video Card: *RTX 2070 SUPER 8 GB (_I might stick a 1050 Ti in until June/July when I think NVIDIA releases next RTX series_)
*Case: *Fractal Design Define R6
*Case Fan: *2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM, 1x Stock Case Fan 140MM

*Estimated Wattage (PCPARTPICKER):* 450W

I won't be overclocking as I need it to be super duper stable, I also won't be gaming on this one. 

Unfortunately I haven't built a system in awhile and out of the loop on what is high quality PSU's, I'm currently looking at RMx since it's what I'm already using in another build but am open to others. My budget is £120 and I usually buy from scan.co.uk (or Amazon). I'm also having a little trouble deciding on which wattage to go for, currently RMx 650 and 750 are the same price, and the X570 boards on PCPARTPICKER complains of having an extra EPS 4 pin which only 750 model has.

Would going with the 750 be a bad thing? There's zero additional cost as I say but would it waste energy? PSU's are the thing I know least about! I'm sorry. 

Thank you so much in advance for any advice!


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2020)

It won't waste energy, no...not really. If you are running bone stock on the listed components 650w may be the most efficient as loads will be in the 50% range. You could easily get away with a 550w unit and still be as efficient.

The second eps 4-pin is optional. Just the primary 8-pin is required.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 10, 2020)

i recommend hx750i corsair or seasonic 750w prime ultra platinum


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 10, 2020)

Seasonic Focus GX 750 750W Modular 80+ Gold PSU/Power Supply
					

Buy from Scan - 750W Seasonic Focus GX 750 80PLUS Gold, Single Rail, Fully Modular, 62A, 120mm Fan, ATX PSU




					www.scan.co.uk
				




I would go with this but the corsair Rm series is good and evga G5 series is good as well.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Seasonic Focus GX 750 750W Modular 80+ Gold PSU/Power Supply
> 
> 
> Buy from Scan - 750W Seasonic Focus GX 750 80PLUS Gold, Single Rail, Fully Modular, 62A, 120mm Fan, ATX PSU
> ...


This  (I forgot to mention what psu).

I like hyderz choices, but those are both over your budget I believe..


----------



## trickson (Feb 10, 2020)

My personal preference and currently use is the Corsair TX750M Just a great PSU I can not say anything bad about Corsair they have been rock solid for me for over 12 years now.
But Seasonic are good too. Just get a 80+ Gold of any one of the 2 and call it.

This forum is NOT posting any of my links so I will have to tell you that I use the corsair brand TX750M it's a rock solid PSU.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 10, 2020)

hehe increase your budget!!!! psu is heart of the system  
that said i have RM750x in my 6700k system, tis pretty godly and doesnt break the bank

£93.51 not bad... 





						Corsair RM750x 80 PLUS Gold, 750 W Fully Modular ATX Power Supply Unit - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




£144.98 - not a bad deal





						Corsair CP-9020072-UK Professional Platinum Series HX750i ATX/EPS 750W Power Supply Unit : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 10, 2020)

Running mine off of an rm650x. With a 2070S you could go up to 750w if you wanted, but the 650w would be fine and arguably closer to hitting peak efficiency more often. Most package power I see running my 3900x with PBO is ~120W. Add another roughly 190w for my 2060 and toss on a gaming workload. The CPU is now peaking 80-100w because it's mostly boosting individual cores, so I'm officially in a sweet spot, assuming a little margin for everything else.

Same deal for you...add on the, what... 220ish odd watts of an OC'd 2070S and you're pretty much right in the sweet spot at peak... okay, maybe barely overshooting it when the CPU is peaking - in that same scenario. Even if you're pushing both it's kind of an over/under when it comes to 650/750. No clear winner, just different shades. And even then, the 3900x doesn't really peak-out until you hit it with heavy multithreaded loads. So unless you're dealing with a scenario involving a PBO'd 3900x doing heavy multithreaded work AND an OC'd 2070S both totally pegging out with multiple power-hungry peripherals running, the 750w will not sit in the sweet spot. Pretty much never!

I think the 650w is probably the most you would need to go for, with the 750w hitting real overkill range no matter what you're doing, and only really coming close at peak power usage of both CPU and GPU. I'm assuming with what you're doing it'll be one or the other at any given time. Even if you upgrade the GPU later to something more power-hungry, chances are the 650w would still be the better balance.

You won't notice either way, though. Yes, you may lose some efficiency going with too much, but it's not a huge amount of extra power from the wall. Even running it 24/7 at slightly reduced efficiency it's not likely to run up your bill noticeably or anything.

I'd sooner move up to a higher 80+ rating than split hairs on a 100w rating difference, if efficiency is THAT big of a concern. Doesn't matter much either way. The new RMx units are pretty solid, I should add. I might even say that's the best choice, unless you really want that efficiency to be as high as possible. You've already got it though, we're splitting hairs on this.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 10, 2020)

We used to maintain a list of recommended makes and models for user builds... today, it's pretty much all Seasonic Focus Gold Plus.

Plugging your data in including fans and gaming KB / Mouse into this 'expert" version of the calculator,  it read








						Power Supply Calculator - PSU Calculator | OuterVision
					

Power Supply Calculator - Select computer parts and our online PSU calculator will calculate the required power supply wattage and amperage for your PC.




					outervision.com
				




Load Wattage: 469 W
Recommended UPS rating: 900 VA
Recommended PSU Wattage: 519 W 

I generally apply:

1.  General rule if thumb is add 50 watt cushion in this range 469 + 50 = 519 ... A Seasonic 520 watt model is great here and oft can be had fpor as low as 35 bucks
2.  Add 25% extra for moderate overclocking ... 4609 x 1.25 = 586 ... a 600 / 65 watter will do fine
3.  Add 50% extra for moderate overclocking ... 4609 x 1.50 =704 ... a 700 / 750 watter will be the "cat's meow"

Given the difference in cost, it's hard to go less than gold.... just not that much money to be saved in most instances.

As to the does it pay to pay more for a higher 80+ rating, you might find the attached file useful.

Going to Platinum from Gold in Metropolitan US Oil / Gas dependent areas costs you $3.99 but saves you $17.60 over 4 years assuming 30 hours per week and $0.24 electric cost... so make sense ... less so but still logical at US average of $0.11 electric cost where you spend $3.99 to save $8.80.  Not so in Germany where's ya would have to spend the equivalent of $70.80 to save $24.93


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 10, 2020)

my two cents

if you want the best bang for buck 750w, this Antec is a seasonic focus  with an Antec label








						Antec Pro 750 Watt Semi Modular 80+ Gold PSU/Power Supply
					

Buy from Scan - 750W Antec EA750G EarthWatts Gold Pro, Hybrid Modular, 80PLUS Gold, SLI/CrossFire, Single Rai 120mm Fan, ATX, PSU




					www.scan.co.uk
				




otherwise I would recommend this seasonic prime ultra, excellent price and built like a tank








						Seasonic PRIME Ultra 650 Watt Fully Modular 80+ Platinum PSU/Power Supply
					

Buy from Scan - 650W Seasonic PRIME Ultra Platinum, Fully Modular, 80+ Platinum, SLI/CrossFire, Single Rail, 54A, 135mm Fan, ATX, PSU




					www.scan.co.uk


----------



## KaseyF (Feb 10, 2020)

I appreciate all your replies a lot!  TPU.

I forgot to add my peripherals to my specs now you mention it, they are:

1x mouse, 1x keyboard (HyperX Alloy Pro)
1x XP-Pen Shortcut Remote (uses a wireless receiver)
1x 3Dconnexion Compact SpaceMouse (I don't know how much power it uses but on the bottom I think it says 5v 500ma)
And lastly at weekends I turn on my backup drive which is USB 3 but it uses an AC adaptor
I checked out the Seasonic GX 750 Gold recommended by oxrufiioxo since there's lots of love for Seasonic, and came across the PX 650 Platinum for just £6 more at £119.99, would you recommend that instead? Zombie and Naylor make good points about efficiency. It's hard finding a review though, they are re-branded Focus?








						Seasonic Focus PX 650 650W Modular 80+ Platinum PSU/Power Supply
					

Buy from Scan - 650W Seasonic Focus PX-650 80PLUS Platinum, Single Rail, Fully Modular, 54A, 120mm Fan, ATX PSU




					www.scan.co.uk
				



According to the specs it also comes with 2 x 4+4-pin ATX 12V cables, perhaps in-case for some reason the mobo decides not to boot with just one.

So maybe between Seasonic PX650 (Platinum) or Corsair RM650x/RM750x (Gold), price difference isn't enough to make it a consideration for me, what would you go for personally? I'm so sorry I'm very indecisive!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 10, 2020)

KaseyF said:


> I appreciate all your replies a lot!  TPU.
> 
> I forgot to add my peripherals to my specs now you mention it, they are:
> 
> ...



The prime ultra platinum @dirtyferret  listed is likely better and cheaper.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 11, 2020)

KaseyF said:


> So maybe between Seasonic PX650 (Platinum) or Corsair RM650x/RM750x (Gold), price difference isn't enough to make it a consideration for me, what would you go for personally? I'm so sorry I'm very indecisive!


If you want to go with Corsair then I suggest the HX*i* (Platinum) or the RM*i* (Gold) lines. Quality parts, reliable and fully digital (i) with realtime monitoring, but they come with a price. If you are not interested then a Seasonic prime ultra platinum is way more than just fine.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 11, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> If you want to go with Corsair then I suggest the HX*i* (Platinum) or the RM*i* (Gold) lines. Quality parts, reliable and fully digital (i) with realtime monitoring, but they come with a price. If you are not interested then a Seasonic prime ultra platinum is way more than just fine.
> 
> View attachment 144538
> 
> ...



I have been using nothing but Corsair for my personal builds for the past 10 years. All of my PSUs still live on. I wish I could say the same about OCZ, Thermaltake and Ultra. To the OP Corsair or Seasonic and you are good. Make sure you get a higher end one though. There is no point in having +$500 components and use a budget PSU.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Well its not exactly "these barands and eyes closed"
Both have top quality products, mainstream ones, but some potatoes too... so be aware!


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 11, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Well its not exactly "these barands and eyes closed"
> Both have top quality products, mainstream ones, but some potatoes too... so be aware!


Seasonic has nothing below average, really... Corsair ranges from serviceable (CX line) to to awesome.

Funny OCZ was mentioned, lol. I haven't seen a PSU of theirs in several years. They, OCZ, doesn't really exist today... I thought Toshiba or someone gobbled them up a couple of years ago.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Well I stand corrected then!


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 11, 2020)

It would be an effort to find something merely 'serviceable' from Seasonic. There are some grey boxes out there from them, but nothing in the lines we know... modern consumer lines. IIRC, the G series is their least expensive and still average? I'd buy any of these and not worry...


			https://seasonic.com/consumer
		



It is one of very few PSU brands I would blindly say, YES to and get away with it.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 11, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It would be an effort to find something merely 'serviceable' from Seasonic. There are some grey boxes out there from them, but nothing in the lines we know... modern lines.
> 
> It is one of very few PSU brands I would blindly say, YES to and get away with it.


But again, only with latest lines you say.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 11, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> But again, only with latest lines you say.


I say latest, as in the last few generations... what I am familiar with. No idea what was there 10+ years ago, lol.


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 11, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Seasonic has nothing below average, really... Corsair ranges from serviceable (CX line) to to awesome.



This is seasonics answer to the CX line, it's not made by seasonic and frankly I would go with the CX units.  The unit uses teapo caps throughout.








						Seasonic S12III 500 SSR-500GB3 500W 80+ Bronze Power Supply - Newegg.com
					

Buy Seasonic S12III 500 SSR-500GB3 500W 80+ Bronze Power Supply, ATX12V & EPS12V, Direct Output, Smart & Silent Fan Control, 5 yr Warranty with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




They also still sell the group regulated S12II units with their mediocre protection.  Ten years ago they were great but they should have replaced that line with their G series rather then retire that line.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 11, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> This is seasonics answer to the CX line, it's not made by seasonic and frankly I would go with the CX units.  The unit uses teapo caps throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess they have one 'serviceable' unit then... That is a change from how it used to be. 

Id still take that seasonic over corsair CX though.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 11, 2020)

In the past 5-10 years, I have built over 30 client rigs with various sized Corsair Rx's & Seasonic Platinum's, and all of them are still running just fine to this day, even through multiple upgrades & changes to the main components.  Most of these were built as production rigs and required top-tier or next to top-tier Mobo's, CPU's, GPU'S, RAM, Capture & Sound cards, and tons of HHD's, SSD's and m.2 drives, neveraproblemo


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I guess they have one 'serviceable' unit then... That is a change from how it used to be.
> 
> Id still take that seasonic over corsair CX though.



I personally hope I'm never in a situation where I have to choose between either of them .


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 11, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I guess they have one 'serviceable' unit then... That is a change from how it used to be.
> 
> Id still take that seasonic over corsair CX though.



You can debate the S12ii over the CX saying you want the better caps and longer life fan and are willing to settle for the group regulated unit vs the CX DC to DC, less aggressive fan profile and more modern protection.  As for the RSY cheaply built S12iii, no way I'm taking that over a CWT platform that has a solid history.  Read the reviews, every third one is talking about coil whine.



oxrufiioxo said:


> I personally hope I'm never in a situation where I have to choose between either of them .


especially when you can get this for $10 more then either unit


			https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Supernova-Modular-Warranty-220-GA-0550-X1/dp/B07WNXY6T5/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=evga+550w&qid=1581433732&sr=8-2


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> especially when you can get this for $10 more then either unit
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Supernova-Modular-Warranty-220-GA-0550-X1/dp/B07WNXY6T5/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=evga+550w&qid=1581433732&sr=8-2




I just did a build with one of those for someone. Seemed pretty nice.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 11, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I personally hope I'm never in a situation where I have to choose between either of them .


MEH.. I wouldn't flinch over the life of the warranty...


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 11, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I just did a build with one of those for someone. Seemed pretty nice.


Anyson built (they are capable) , 80 gold, good caps and a ten year warranty.  It won't win first prize but for the price and the features you get, it's hard to beat.


----------

